# Which SE course have you taken? Did you pass?



## Phatso86 (Dec 27, 2016)

Looking to see which course has been more effective.


----------



## jfiedler (Dec 30, 2016)

PPI vertical only - pass


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 30, 2016)

jfiedler said:


> PPI vertical only - pass


Congratulations!


----------



## Mithrandir918 (Jan 19, 2017)

SEOI Course Vertical and Lateral - Fail

PPI Vertical and Lateral Class, Passed Vertical Failed Lateral 2 times and going for a third in April. 

I am taking the EET class now and think this is one of the best online course i have taken the material is some of the best I have found on the market.  pass or fail this course is excellent.


----------



## Hugh Jass (Jan 20, 2017)

Mithrandir918 said:


> SEOI Course Vertical and Lateral - Fail
> 
> PPI Vertical and Lateral Class, Passed Vertical Failed Lateral 2 times and going for a third in April.
> 
> I am taking the EET class now and think this is one of the best online course i have taken the material is some of the best I have found on the market.  pass or fail this course is excellent.


what is SEOI

i did not find on google


----------



## Mithrandir918 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hugh Jass said:


> what is SEOI
> 
> i did not find on google


https://www.seaoi.org/event/seaoi-refresher-course

I meant to post SEOI (Structural Engineers Association of Illinois) see link above.  They put on a 6 month course with a pretty high success rate.


----------



## Mithrandir918 (Jan 20, 2017)

**SEAOI...


----------



## Troll (Jan 31, 2017)

480 views and only 6 votes. So many just spectating these boards  :huh:


----------



## McEngr (Mar 10, 2017)

I took the kaplan course.  I passed both exams first try.  The courses may help eliminate some uncertainty.  I remember a Dr. Tim something from South Carolina that was pretty good.  I saw a bouyancy problem from that course that I never would've suspected on the exam.  Guess what - the course had examples that were more closely related to the actual test than any book.


----------



## Troll (Mar 10, 2017)

McEngr said:


> I took the kaplan course.  I passed both exams first try.  The courses may help eliminate some uncertainty.  I remember a Dr. Tim something from South Carolina that was pretty good.  I saw a bouyancy problem from that course that I never would've suspected on the exam.  Guess what - the course had examples that were more closely related to the actual test than any book.


bouyancy?

that's not even in my vocabulary! i'll check out that course after reading your comments


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Mar 12, 2017)

I did not take any courses, passed vertical first try, failed lateral first try.  I am now taking school of PE for lateral in April for my second go, so far has been pretty good.


----------



## Wilsminator (Apr 1, 2017)

I spent about $600 for each exam on reference materials, but didn't take any study courses.  I passed vertical in April 2016 and lateral in October.  If you dedicate the time to work through reference materials, the exams can be passed without a study course.  I thought this approach was more beneficial as you learn the material for practice, not just study for/practice what you think will be an "exam type" problem.


----------



## dussbucs (Apr 1, 2017)

School of PE: Passed Vertical (Bridges): Failed Lateral (Bridges)

EET: Passed Lateral (Bridges)


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Jun 12, 2017)

Update: school of PE, passed lateral bridges.


----------



## MB13 (Jun 12, 2017)

School of PE - took both review courses (vertical, lateral) for my first attempt at the exam

passed lateral buildings

failed vertical buildings


----------



## jfiedler (Jun 12, 2017)

EET for lateral - passed. Would definitely recommend


----------



## ATLAC47 (Jun 12, 2017)

Took a NCSEA review course

Passed Vertical and Lateral Buildi vs first try.


----------



## FL_Structural_PE (Jun 13, 2017)

jfiedler said:


> EET for lateral - passed. Would definitely recommend


Was that for buildings or bridges?


----------



## jfiedler (Jun 14, 2017)

buildings


----------

